# China Medical School - Shenyang



## BigDogRufus (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am thinking about moving to Shenyang to attend China Medical School. I am trying to find out more information about the school and the area.

Does anyone know about the school?
Apparently there is a new school being built. Does anyone have any more information on it?


Thanks, 
Rufus


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

What is your professional Mandarin level in medical jargon etc-reading, writing and conversing?


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

BigDogRufus said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am thinking about moving to Shenyang to attend China Medical School. I am trying to find out more information about the school and the area.
> 
> ...


Why would you want to go to Medical School in China (unless it is supposed to be a Western medicine school)? Medical schools here are........ Let me just say, working with "doctors" here who have graduated from the medical schools here have a lot to be desired (this does not included some of the larger medical schools - who are pretty good)


----------

